# Is this possible?



## Positive P (Jul 26, 2011)

Im looking for something double DIN, motorized screen, Linux OS, bluray, bluetooth, Navi, iPod, WiFi-n, w/ 160gb SATA hdd, 2gb DDR.

Plus a few others that I can't recall at this moment.
Don't need T.V. 
Is this built already, or do I need to find a way to build it?


----------



## gregory_ (Sep 7, 2011)

If you find it let me know! That'd be sweet!


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Close as I can find is an ebay windows machine. You can get double din touch screen and a sep PC that will do that.




Positive P said:


> Im looking for something double DIN, motorized screen, Linux OS, bluray, bluetooth, Navi, iPod, WiFi-n, w/ 160gb SATA hdd, 2gb DDR.
> 
> Plus a few others that I can't recall at this moment.
> Don't need T.V.
> Is this built already, or do I need to find a way to build it?


----------



## Positive P (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm thinking of picking up a cheap eBay motorized double DIN and gutting it and building from that. I like the motorized screen idea. With a notebook bluray drive behind it. The part that scares me is finding drivers.


----------

